# Anyone Changing 2018 Deer Hunting in MI



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

I decided to hunt less this year early in the season and wait until November came around it helped and I seen alot more deer, so I will be doing that again, also trying to find new spots because I only have 2 or 3 spots I can go which are not very big


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

The usual late winter scouting,stand repair and adjustment and cut shooting lanes. Work on a couple different access trails. Hinge cutting a few spots to help holding deer where i want and blocking screens from neighbors.
Same things on my Illinois/Ohio ground. Scout scout scout! its the best time of year. Were going to use the drone some!!
And most important take care of the landowners that i get permission from!! And never stop trying to acquire new hunting areas.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm going to change the drought to someplace other than mine.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

FREEPOP said:


> I'm going to change the drought to someplace other than mine.


Actually this is exactly what my plan is. I am going to invest in irrigation.. Also going to spend more time on my tractor because, well I can...


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

I got permission from Bio and Farmlegends neighbors to hunt... Next year I'll be line sitting their properties! I'm pumped, can't wait!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

In 2017 I tried my best to stay away from my main hunting property until the 15th. I had a great year. Low pressure meant great hunting for my daughter and myself. Adding another property seems to be the logical answer.

I was thinking about purchasing another piece of land to hunt a few hours south but CWD has changed/delayed that plan. For now I will look a little closer to home or camp. Property values have already been impacted by the herd reduction near the bTB zone which is closer to home and have never been prohibitive near camp.

At my age I can’t afford to procrastinate too long.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Defiantly not going to do much scouting before season opens, that will all be done for the most part this spring. Just a quick walk threw before season to see which stand sites will be good. Next thing is not checking cameras so often. My son doesn't have much patience in that dept.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

AntiHuntersLoveMe said:


> I got permission from Bio and Farmlegends neighbors to hunt... Next year I'll be line sitting their properties! I'm pumped, can't wait!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


This will be interesting to see how that permission thing pans out for ya...lol...Did Bio even hunt this year??

Everyone is talking about hunting less, I'm talking hunting more...I got hooked up on another 28 acres a few miles away for next year so I'm excited about that....
Property ideas for next year are through the roof!...Logger recently opened up some areas on my piece so I'll be adding more trees, trees, and more trees...Couple new shack blinds, more deer trails for lazy deer, and switching food in a couple kill plots..This is really just the start of my list this year...Fun stuff..


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

sniper said:


> This will be interesting to see how that permission thing pans out for ya...lol...Did Bio even hunt this year??


Not according to the drone surveillance I've been doing. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Gonna get back to vertical hunting from the ground which is way more fun to me then waiting in a tree. I really enjoyed it more when I stalked and still hunted with my bow. Just gotten kinda lazy the last few years.


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Strategy-

A. Early season bucks. Proof was in the punched tag on a 9 point this season. Early season scouting PAYS. Find the bucks, find the location they enter the farm fields and set up on them. Not a new tactic, but for me it underlined the importance of knowing where your local herd is just before season. Seems like some years it is more difficult because of the rotating farm crops, but I must make a valid effort every year to nail down the hottest location for the first 3-4 days of bow season.

B. Tarsel glands. I heard John Eberhart talk about saving the tarsel glands in his podcast with Dan Infault that was posted here. John said he used them over scrapes. Well I did that this year for the first time. I took the tarsels from my Oct. 1st buck and placed it in an apple tree. Now I can't confirm that lead me directly to punching my 2nd tag on a 10 point, But...I feel it helped increase my odds by getting that tarsel stink waffering through my area. I left it out and I think it was a week later I shot the 10 point. This was even after the landowner cut the apple tree branch I had placed it in. I just feel it helps by bringing another signature of another buck into the area constantly and gets the other bucks actively fired up making scrapes and maybe looking for the offender.

2 things that I will make sure I continue next season! I have been so blessed this year! God is good!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

We acquired a lease in late August so we didn't have much time to scout and hang stands. Scouting our lease and more public ground will be priority #1, and prep more trees so I can do less hang n hunts. I also plan on splitting up my Nov vacation between Ohio and MI to help elevate some pressure off my MI spots. I might be done with the Manistee national forest, the hunting pressure is off the charts, so I'll scout more public land to my south to try to find some less pressured deer.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Hopefully learning a new property . 

Plan is to sell our house with 5 acres this spring and hopefully upgrade to a larger house on 10+ acres.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> Hopefully learning a new property .
> 
> Plan is to sell our house with 5 acres this spring and hopefully upgrade to a larger house on 10+ acres.


Boy have I got a deal for you.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

FullQuiver said:


> Actually this is exactly what my plan is. I am going to invest in irrigation.. Also going to spend more time on my tractor because, well I can...


I thought about that during 2016 drought year and installing drain tile in 2017 during the wettest year we’ve ever had. It’s hard to plan when you have 3-1/2” one year followed by over 40” the next.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Scout more, hunt less public land. Add a few more stands to private land. Create new bedding this spring. Id like to build some brush blinds that i can put my tent in for late season. Anyone else have advice doing this?


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

old graybeard said:


> I'm going to try to figure out how to get in more woods time.


Only way you could do that is to set up a tent and camp out from Oct 1 to Dec 31st. I WISH I spent as much time in the woods as you.

Maybe that will be my goal for 2018. I didn't really have an option and couldn't hunt this year, so anything will be more than 2017.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Bighunther said:


> Scout more, hunt less public land. Add a few more stands to private land. Create new bedding this spring. Id like to build some brush blinds that i can put my tent in for late season. Anyone else have advice doing this?


I buy the cheapest blinds i can get like the doghouse style. Put them out reinforce them for snow and let them soak for the year. Or I try to place the under a conifer tree of some kind to hide the top outline.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Luv2hunteup said:


> I thought about that during 2016 drought year and installing drain tile in 2017 during the wettest year we’ve ever had. It’s hard to plan when you have 3-1/2” one year followed by over 40” the next.


Yeah you can't really have to much rain here, short of a revisit of Noah's predicament.. I have 10 ft of MI beach sand here with no clay in sight.. In 1986 we had rain like what you are talking about and never had water standing on the property.. You would be hard pressed to give me too much but not enough is a chronic issue here..


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Scrap lease booked a fully guided hunt in a 40 acre pen. Same price, with way less agony and frustration.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Seeing as how this past deer season was such a huge success as far as my FIL who had never hunted in his 88 years of life and was successful on November 16 with a 3-point buck, I am going to work twice as hard to put him onto another deer for the 2018 season. This is on NELP public land which, in the 10 years I have been hunting it, has never had any pressure to speak of. Dad can't wait til next season to roll around. Now he's talking about joining us for archery camp with a new crossbow. Gotta love it!! Looks like I'll be busy setting him up this summer. Can't wait!!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

skipper34 said:


> Seeing as how this past deer season was such a huge success as far as my FIL who had never hunted in his 88 years of life and was successful on November 16 with a 3-point buck, I am going to work twice as hard to put him onto another deer for the 2018 season. This is on NELP public land which, in the 10 years I have been hunting it, has never had any pressure to speak of. Dad can't wait til next season to roll around. Now he's talking about joining us for archery camp with a new crossbow. Gotta love it!! Looks like I'll be busy setting him up this summer. Can't wait!!


Nice, job skip..i was wondering where u been


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 24, 2005)

Pinefarm2015 said:


> It may sound counterintuitive, but hunting with a traditional bow will make you a better compound hunter.
> 
> With traditional bows, and limited range, you’ll find stand/blind locations to that you’d likely never consider with a compound.
> 
> In addition, if on the ground at short range, you’ll be more mindful of the wind and currents than ever. See what I’m getting at?


I've actually killed lots of deer with my compound from the ground at really close range. My best buck was at 7 yards while sitting under a pine tree. Even had a fawn lick a 3 blade Muzzy once!!! Took a nice buck this season at 8yds but it was from a ladder. Where I struggle with a compound is outside of 20 yds so I've gotten in the habit of keeping my shots inside 13yds. Back in the rookie days I couldn't get that close to deer so I took lots of 20+ yd shots and earned the Wound-Master title.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

At home I have about 20 acres of woods that was logged last year to cut firewood in and cut trails while I do it. It was nearly clear cut in areas which has also left space for some food plots. 
At the property in Iosco I have two or three areas picked out for food plots, also going to talk to the farmer renting my tillable ground about leaving a few rows of corn next to the woods. This was heavily logged about 10 yrs ago and has some great new growth, but I want to reopen some of the logging trails for better access to different stand locations. Got one blind up there that needs to be repaired or replaced. Thinking about a nice tower box, but not completely settled on the location yet, may save that for the following year. Also need to add some cameras. 
Wait a minute, when am I gonna get to go fishing???


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

mattawanhunter said:


> So I could write a book on this but I'm going to start with short Snippets, I want a dialogue with you all about what you're going to do next year and what I'm going to do,changes I'm going to make in 2018!
> 
> Wondering if anyone else is feeling the same way! You going to keep doing what you've always done,are you going to make changes where and how you hunt & how often....
> 
> I want to hear about it! I need fresh ideas I need to do something different!


Get a survey, build a fence, adequately post with 50 square inch signs and 1 inch lettering, utilize trail cams for trespassing enforcement and establish dialogue with DNR.


----------



## Slick Trick40 (Nov 25, 2012)

Kill a big buck out of state. Add a couple new public areas in Michigan


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

I’m going to be putting an all out effort into state land hunting. Hunting lighter and more mobile...starting with year round scouting ... ending with conquering a fear of the dark... pushing myself to getting deep into the woods before daylight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Hunting for us could change quite a bit next year. Hunting in Ottawa county. Next summer a logging company is coming in on the family 40 acres. We have alot of pine planted in rows about 60 years ago and is past it's prime and slowly dying off. Had a Forester come in and worked out a plan. We have sections of firs, white, scoth and red pine. Removing most scotch and clear cutting the red pine. Firs and white pines they will remove every third row to let more light in. They will also take some of the bigger choke cherry and maple. Had our deer pretty figured out but sure this will change that. This might open up some areas for food plot openings.

Also hope to get back to the u.p. for rifle opener since I missed it this year.


----------



## Ryfarm48 (Oct 18, 2014)

My goal in 2018 is to avoid any further communication with my jack wagon property neighbor, no eye contact, no nothing. The guy is trouble in every regard and I made the fatal mistake of thinking we could be good neighbors, let the habitat restructuring begin. He has alot of suprises coming his way.....


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Spend more time scouting both locally and at deer camp.


----------



## tomahawkchop (Dec 2, 2017)

More public land hunting outside of Michigan.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Bucman said:


> The usual late winter scouting,stand repair and adjustment and cut shooting lanes. Work on a couple different access trails. Hinge cutting a few spots to help holding deer where i want and blocking screens from neighbors.
> Same things on my Illinois/Ohio ground. Scout scout scout! its the best time of year. Were going to use the drone some!!
> And most important take care of the landowners that i get permission from!! And never stop trying to acquire new hunting areas.


Oh and a booner!!


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

Ryfarm48 said:


> My goal in 2018 is to avoid any further communication with my jack wagon property neighbor, no eye contact, no nothing. The guy is trouble in every regard and I made the fatal mistake of thinking we could be good neighbors, let the habitat restructuring begin. He has alot of suprises coming his way.....


Dude, we must have the same neighbor....


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

buggs said:


> Dude, we must have the same neighbor....


Sounds like you guys are neighbors with Walt. But who is the problem neighbor?


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

stickbow shooter said:


> Alaska, you lucky dog.


WOOF!


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

jatc said:


> How about this?
> 
> When the "Wildlife Chief of MDNR" decides to PUBLICLY make a statement as to the direction that the State intends to go as far as deer regulation, AT THAT POINT in time it will be noteworthy and have some gravitas within these "planning" conversations.
> 
> ...


For those who insist on waiting for the formal announcement-
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_54559_10402-456011--,00.html


----------



## michigandrake (May 17, 2012)

stickbow shooter said:


> Watch out, it addictive. If you do get one with Traditional equipment it's a heck of a feeling of accomplishment. Big or small, buck or doe it doesn't matter IMO.


If my wife knew the addiction could go even deeper I am sure my traditional bows would end up in the fire place.


----------



## vandermi (Jun 6, 2003)

Yes. Building walk in cooler, to store deer while waiting for the CWD test to come back. Not currently in the hot zone but next to it. Not taking a chance.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Is there a lot of hunting pressure over in your area? I still have some spots marked on a map from a guy that used to hunt the U P that had good deer hunting experiences in the South Central part of the county! Now he has a wife and kids and hunts down here in Southwest Michigan!



sparky18181 said:


> I own and hunt in souther Menominee county. In December of 2016 I had a cutting done on my property. I selected an area after scouting it over the winter months where I saw a lot of trails and good cover for the deer. I set up a new stand in this area and was able to kill two bucks. I plan to get my permanent blind up in this area to make things a little more comfortable next year I ve already made plans to have some new trails put in and a couple areas where I want to develope food plots. It all takes time but I’m hoping to continue to work on my property to better my hunting opportunities. I bow, rifle and muzzle hunt, so I spend quite a bit of time there.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

That is awesome and it gives a whole new meaning to the word trophy!



skipper34 said:


> Seeing as how this past deer season was such a huge success as far as my FIL who had never hunted in his 88 years of life and was successful on November 16 with a 3-point buck, I am going to work twice as hard to put him onto another deer for the 2018 season. This is on NELP public land which, in the 10 years I have been hunting it, has never had any pressure to speak of. Dad can't wait til next season to roll around. Now he's talking about joining us for archery camp with a new crossbow. Gotta love it!! Looks like I'll be busy setting him up this summer. Can't wait!!


----------



## KCRuger (Oct 18, 2010)

I hunt Cheboygan and Oakland county. This year I am going to add a 3rd food plot to my Cheboygan property and work on my main trail a bit. We are going to take some big trees down in Oakland to try and improve the under growth.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

matinc said:


> I will use the same 2017 plan for 2018. Just not go. Why waste my time. It's sad as a landowner it's not worth hunting.


Elaborate?


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmmm let's see early and late doe hunt. Endless bow season. Youth hunt which is the biggest crock of all. Muzzleloader season. How about a landowner only hunt from November 1 to November 20. Now watch the haters attack me. Or maybe a senior citizen hunt. Those who pay property tax for this once great state are penalized. Yup my 2018 plan remains the same as 2017. No thanks I'm good.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

matinc said:


> Hmmm let's see early and late doe hunt. Endless bow season. Youth hunt which is the biggest crock of all. Muzzleloader season. How about a landowner only hunt from November 1 to November 20. Now watch the haters attack me. Or maybe a senior citizen hunt. Those who pay property tax for this once great state are penalized. Yup my 2018 plan remains the same as 2017. No thanks I'm good.


----------



## Joel/AK (Jan 12, 2013)

Since we have a transitional property, I'm gonna do a selective cut to try and get sun down so underbrush can grow. Got alot of deer, just no ground cover. Reposition some blinds, create a sanctuary area. Do what I can to keep the deer so the poacher to the north has nothing to shoot.


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

I am curious if age is a protected class then how is the biggest crock of all youth hunt constitutional. Can't wait for the hate mail now. Would love an attorneys opinion.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

matinc said:


> I am curious if age is a protected class then how is the biggest crock of all youth hunt constitutional. Can't wait for the hate mail now. Would love an attorneys opinion.


I'll join the hate mail club..mybe youth should be private land only


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

matinc said:


> I am curious if age is a protected class then how is the biggest crock of all youth hunt constitutional. Can't wait for the hate mail now. Would love an attorneys opinion.


While I never took the Bar exam, I did attend Law School for a year. So take that for what it's worth. That may be as good as you get on this topic. :lol::corkysm55

Other than for native peoples protected by treaties, hunting and fishing licenses are privileges, not rights. The Constitution has virtually nothing to do with hunting or fishing rules.

Hunting is a privilege—one that can be taken away if you fail to meet certain standards. A right cannot be taken away from an individual; a privilege can. Violate game laws and you can have your hunting license revoked for a number of years.

A drivers license is a similar privilege too. Get too many tickets or a drink driving and that privilege can be taken away from you.

Being a privilege, one willing chooses to participate and play by the rules set forth. Nobody is forced to hunt or fish. Something similar would be golf course rules that require one to wear slacks, instead of shorts and a T shirt. Those who wish to participate follow the rules or they can partake in other recreation.

Even in states with a Constitutional amendment for the right to hunt and fish, all that really does is require states to offer a hunting season and hunting licenses. Season dates, bag limits, tag pricing, weapons allowed, methods allowed, Etc., are not covered by any blanket "right" to hunt. Those rules all fall under privilege.

For example, many states offer a senior citizen discount rate. That is up to the individual state legislatures to decide. If you don't like such discounts then vote for state reps who will change the policy. It is not a decision for the courts.

An exception I could fathom is if a state rule violated the Americans with Disabilities Act. Then court action arguing a "right" could be warranted.


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

Thank you pine farm. Let me ask you this if I tried to buy a license and was denied would I be able to sue the state and retailer for barring access. It would seem under equal protection of the law they could not stop me. What's your thoughts on this.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

matinc said:


> Thank you pine farm. Let me ask you this if I tried to buy a license and was denied would I be able to sue the state and retailer for barring access. It would seem under equal protection of the law they could not stop me. What's your thoughts on this.


No. Everyone is being treated equally as far as for reasons you might be denied. Meaning, violators are treated similarly by the courts. Poach a deer with a light out of a vehicle and you’re going to get relatively similar treatment from the court system.

And even if a particular retailer banned you from a store for a host of reasons, you still have the ability to buy licenses online. There’s no undue hardship to you.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

matinc said:


> Hmmm let's see early and late doe hunt. Endless bow season. Youth hunt which is the biggest crock of all. Muzzleloader season. How about a landowner only hunt from November 1 to November 20. Now watch the haters attack me. Or maybe a senior citizen hunt. Those who pay property tax for this once great state are penalized. Yup my 2018 plan remains the same as 2017. No thanks I'm good.


What are your reasons for such negativity? How much loans do you own and hunt?


----------



## anon02032020 (Oct 2, 2003)

You see bucman it's the truth you just don't face it. I will take my money to states that understand deer management. By the way add unlimited doe tags and a two buck rule and walla. No thanks. I am calling for the heads of Michigan deer management to resign


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

matinc said:


> You see bucman it's the truth you just don't face it. I will take my money to states that understand deer management. By the way add unlimited doe tags and a two buck rule and walla. No thanks. I am calling for the heads of Michigan deer management to resign


What states do you hunt? I can shoot 2 bucks in Illinois and a bunch of does. I’m just trying to understand what your situation is n Michigan


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10371_14793_55471---,00.html
> 
> This should give you good information about public land in your area and a decent starting point. Good luck!
> 
> ...


There is also commercial forest lands to hunt. You can find the maps on the MDNR site.


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Papa Bear JD said:


> Since I'm new to N/W Michigan, I'll be looking for places to hunt. Not sure where the public land is located yet, and don't really know anyone up here at this time. Really glad I found this site, am getting some good ideas from reading the posts here. Thanks guys, and ladies.


Welcome Papa Bear! We need more guys on this site.......


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

Acquired a 75 acre lease close to home last year on Sept 25. Plan is to scout that property a lot this spring and setup 3 or more new stand spots. Also plan on finding one or two more public land spots when hunting up in the NW13 as the 3 I hunted this year were not as productive as they were in the past.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

matinc said:


> I am curious if age is a protected class then how is the biggest crock of all youth hunt constitutional. Can't wait for the hate mail now. Would love an attorneys opinion.


If someone had the time and money to be creative, one could argue against the senior citizen discount on the basis that they identify as a senior citizen themselves. 

Meaning, if a man can identify as a woman and vice versa, why can’t a 45 year identify himself as a 70 year old, thus demanding that the state is violating his civil rights as a self identified senior citizen, if they deny him a senior citizen status if he believes he is such? 

It’s humorous, but given other identities, why not?


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

i plan to completely redo the destination food plot on my property. I sprayed it this fall. It's about five acres in size. I will till, and replant about 2/3 of it into Imperial Whitetail Clover and the rest will be planted in the summer with annuals. In the past the plot was all clover, which lasted many years with minimal maintenance. Hunting wise, I have some new stand setups for peak rut that I will hunt, but only if I don't tag out before then.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I thought I would be needing to curtail the doe harvest some next year as I hit them pretty hard this year. Yesterday when we pulled up to my corn field we could count 60 around the strips of corn that weren't cut. this was at 8:30, how many could have been there in the dark? When we opened up a field at the farm where my son and grandson hut 24 went out towards the west and probably as many to the north and this was at noon. I hope we have acorns next year to take the pressure off some.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

plugger said:


> I thought I would be needing to curtail the doe harvest some next year as I hit them pretty hard this year. Yesterday when we pulled up to my corn field we could count 60 around the strips of corn that weren't cut. this was at 8:30, how many could have been there in the dark? When we opened up a field at the farm where my son and grandson hut 24 went out towards the west and probably as many to the north and this was at noon. I hope we have acorns next year to take the pressure off some.


Deer will travel quite a distance if you have the only standing corn. Did you have a storage problem and did not pick that corn 6 weeks ago ?

L & O


----------

